# Brother PPD



## KateWood

Can anyone tell me the difference between the Brother PPD100 and the PPD120?


----------



## GrammaAnn

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/PatternSystems.php

This page has some info on it, but perhaps you saw that.  Ann


----------



## KateWood

thanks, that site only has a recommendation and manual for the 120.


----------



## Lcotemi

It also showed this, and recommended the 120 if you can get it. 

The PPD110 and PPD120 allows you to create your own stitch pattern designs or to input stitch patterns from knitting patterns, magazines or books, using a television as your screen, and then to transfer your stitch patterns to your electronic knitting machine. The is very simple to use and if you can, get the PPD120 rather than the PPD110. 

The PPD110/120 should contain all of the 555 Stitch World stitch patterns built in to the base. These patterns can be accessed as a starting point for designs, to allow you to alter them, or to import parts of the patterns into your own designs, and then upload them to your knitting machine or use them as is. In addition to these built in patterns the Pattern Cartridge II has storage space available for your own designs that is equivalent in size to the biggest memory in any knitting machine that Brother manufactured. 

When designing your stitch pattern the PPD110/120, has a menu of variations that can be applied to your design. These include Reverse, Double Length, Double Width and Increase or Reduce the number of stitches or rows. 

The PPD110/120 communicates through the supplied interface cable with the Brother KH930, KH940, KH950i, and KH965i (KnitKing CompuKnit III, IV and Vcx) knitting machines. Communication between the PPD110/120 and the Brother KH270, KH965 and the KH970 (KnitKing CompuKnit Bulky, V and 5 Star) is by means of the cartridge, which is unplugged from the PPD110/120 and then plugged into the knitting machines cartridge port. Users of the Brother KH965i (KnitKing CompuKnit Vcx) can also use this method. It may also be necessary to obtain a different TV connector cable to connect the PPD110 to the aerial socket on your television. If you should decide to buy this item, get the PPD120.


----------



## Lcotemi

I imagine that the 120 is updated from the 110.


----------



## Maryknits513

Lcotemi said:


> The PPD110 and PPD120 allows you to create your own stitch pattern designs or to input stitch patterns from knitting patterns, magazines or books, using a television as your screen, .


The PPD will not work with digital television sets. It needs an older analog set.

I've got an old TV looking for a new home.

:thumbup:


----------



## KateWood

Thank-you for the responses so far.
Does anyone know about the PPD 100? I know the patterns are stored on the cartridges and those are different between the models. So far one advantage I saw for the 120 model is it can rotate a pattern. I'm considering a PPD 100 and am unable to find information on that model, only manual I've seen is for the 120...


----------



## KateWood

Maryknits513 said:


> The PPD will not work with digital television sets. It needs an older analog set.
> 
> I've got an old TV looking for a new home.
> 
> :thumbup:


I'll let you know,

Thank-you


----------



## Lcotemi

I use ppd 110 with an old computer monitor. Not a TV. 

I rotate patterns on my machine, not on the ppd. I have a brother 965i. 
I also can transfer the data to a floppy disc, then use another floppy near my machine to load it. The 965 doesn't have this feature, but the 965i does.


----------



## Maryknits513

KateWood said:


> Thank-you for the responses so far.
> Does anyone know about the PPD 100? I know the patterns are stored on the cartridges and those are different between the models. So far one advantage I saw for the 120 model is it can rotate a pattern. I'm considering a PPD 100 and am unable to find information on that model, only manual I've seen is for the 120...


One major factor, IMO, is the fact you would be buying technology that is 30 years old. Parts are almost non-existent, and I am not sure anyone still repairs them.

Unless the PPD is very inexpensive, I would not recommend buying one now.


----------



## susieknitter

Kate I have had a quick look at the manual for the 120 and compared it with my manual for the 110. Up to now I can't see any difference between the two but obviously there must be one. I do remember reading the difference some where but I can't remember what it was and now I can't find where I read it. I can remember at the time I wasn't that fussed that mine is the 110 and the difference didn't make me want to search out a 120.
If at some point if I remember what you want to know I will send you the details. If I can't remember.....and have the time.....I will phone the lady at Brother that used to deal with knitting machines back in the day...I'm sure she will tell me.


----------



## boots

KateWood said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the Brother PPD100 and the PPD120?


I have a PPD 100, Kate. But, alas, I have yet to use/learn it.


----------



## susieknitter

boots said:


> I have a PPD 100, Kate. But, alas, I have yet to use/learn it.


Boots you must get it out and have a play.
I worked each separate section out on paper for the baby blankets that I have put on here in the past.
I then had a long list like a shopping list that I followed crossing off each section as I did it.
The last baby blanket that I did (I haven't put a pic of on here) I used the PPD to do it. Although it hasn't got the writing on that the others have....just some cats and kittens....it was so much easier to do using the PPD. I put in the amount of stitches and rows that I needed to get the size I wanted....transferred the cats/kittens from a floppy to the graph on the PPD....put the full pattern into my machine and then knit the blanket from start to finish in one fell swoop.
It's great for doing something like this.


----------



## boots

Yes, you are right, Susieknitter. Sigh! Come live with me for a while and teach me.


----------



## susieknitter

boots said:


> Yes, you are right, Susieknitter. Sigh! Come live with me for a while and teach me.


I'm off up stairs packing my case now....see you soon. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish maggie

susieknitter said:


> I'm off up stairs packing my case now....see you soon. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Can i come with you i will carry the cases


----------



## susieknitter

Irish maggie said:


> Can i come with you i will carry the cases


If Boots says that it's OK I can't see why not....then we will all go to yours and then over here to mine. I've always wanted to country hop and I can't say that I would find better/nicer.... like minded people.... to do it with. 
:thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish maggie

Well we would have a Great teacher :thumbup:


----------



## KateWood

duplicate


----------



## Weegie

Maryknits513 said:


> The PPD will not work with digital television sets. It needs an older analog set.
> 
> I've got an old TV looking for a new home.
> 
> :thumbup:


Mine works with a digital TV.


----------



## 30Knitter

There is a difference in the PPD. If you have the choice get the 120 it has more features. There is a cartridge 3, that will not work on the 100. There are definite differences in the PPD. Especially with the mode settings, substitution, spread and rotation.


----------



## KateWood

*


----------



## jeffgillies

I know this thread is a little old, but just wanted to reply that I've got a PPD100 and Cartridges II and III, and they each work with the PPD100. Cartridge II is the original that came with the PPD100 and is what is shown in the user manual's various illustrations. 

Aside from the different pattern collections from various Stitchworld books each cartridge contains, Cartridge III basically upgrades the PPD100 and gives it the extra capabilities of a PPD110 (possibly of a PPD120, too - but still researching about that though). You get a different opening screen from the number II cartridge plus additional menu selections, etc.


----------



## boots

Thank you, Jeff. I need to check which cartridges I have.


----------



## Jenya

Kate, I bought a PPD 120 and a FB-100 several months ago, but I have not tried to learn to use them yet. The PPD 120 has a British electrical plug on it and although I have a converter, I am a little nervous about getting started. With the PPD I received a booklet by Janet M. Spink called P.P.D. & Disk Drive Workshop Exercises and Information. In it she states that there is no difference in the actual base, but the cartridges differ. The 110 comes with cartridge 2 and 120 comes with cartridge 3. Cartridge 3 has a choice of modes that you will need to change depending on which machine you use. It has all the patterns that are on cartridge 2 plus 288 patterns from the 270 pattern book. 

I hope this helps some. The book was copywrited in 1994. The information in the back of the book is:
Janet M Spink
9 Fairview Close
Drayton
Norfolk
NR8 6RT
Tel. 0603 0867332
Mobile. 0860 620407


----------



## KateWood

thank-you both for Jeff & Jenya,


----------



## KAZ2055

can i use the ppd 120 with a brother 900, if so do i need to buy anything else to use it. thanks


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines

KAZ2055 said:


> can i use the ppd 120 with a brother 900, if so do i need to buy anything else to use it. thanks


Yes, you can use the PPD120 with the Brother KH900 knitting machine as it comes with a Stitch Pattern Cartridge III, which is the only cartridge with a mode for the KH900 machine.

You don't say which country you live in, but if you buy a PPD in the UK it should come with a power adaptor/cable, a flat data cable and a cable to connect it to your TV's aerial socket, so you would not need to buy anything else. You tune the PPD in to an analogue channel on your TV just like we used to tune in a video recorder.

If you do not have a PPD120 yet, you could download a copy of the PPD120 User Manual, free of charge, from my website by clicking on the following link and finding the manual towards the bottom of the page. This would allow you to see exactly what the PPD120 can do:

http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/free-brother-knitting-machine-accessory-manuals-and-punchcard-sets.html

All of the files on my webpage are safe to download to your computer.

You might also be interested in the following information:

DIFFERENCES BETWEEN BROTHER PPDs and STITCH PATTERN CARTIDGES

PPD100
As far as I am aware, these were never sold in the UK. I understand that the PPD100 was sold to be used only with the KH930 and KH930m Electronic Knitting Machines, which were not sold in the UK either.

Stitch Pattern Cartridge (Cartridge I) 
I have never seen one of these cartridges. I assume that they were the cartridges supplied with the PPD100.

PPD110 
As you will see from the details on my website, the PPD110 will work with Brother electronic knitting machine models KH270, KH930, KH940, KH950i, KH965, KH965i & KH970 and KnitKing models Compuknit Bulky, Compuknit III, Compuknit IV, Compuknit Vcx and Compuknit 5 Star. The PPD110 was supplied with the Pattern Cartridge II.

Stitch Pattern Cartridge II
This cartridge was supplied with the PPD110 and when used with the PPD110 it will work with all Brother Electronic Knitting Machines except the KH900, KH910 and KH950.

The Cartridge II cannot save 3 colours in a row patterns created on a KH965, KH965i or KH970 Knitting Machine.

The Cartridge II can be used without a PPD for storing stitch patterns with the Brother KH270, KH965 and the KH970 (KnitKing CompuKnit Bulky, V and 5 Star) Knitting Machines, which all have cartridge ports.

PPD120
The PPD120 will work with Brother electronic knitting machine models KH270, KH900, KH930, KH940, KH950i, KH965, KH965i & KH970 and KnitKing models Compuknit Bulky, Compuknit III, Compuknit IV, Compuknit Vcx and Compuknit 5 Star. The PPD120 was supplied with the Pattern Cartridge III.

The base units of the PPD110 and PPD120 are identical except for the logo. It is the cartridges that differ. Both the PPD110 and PPD120 Cartridges (II and III) have the StitchWorld Patterns stored in the Read Only Memory chip inside the cartridge. These can be used as a starting point for designing your own patterns if you like, which can then be saved as a new pattern.

Stitch Pattern Cartridge III
This cartridge is supplied with the PPD120. It will work with all Brother Electronic Knitting Machines except the KH910 and KH950.

In addition to the StitchWorld Patterns, the Cartridge III has the patterns shown in the KH270 Pattern Book stored on the Read Only Memory chip inside the cartridge. These can be used as a starting point for designing your own patterns if you like, which can then be saved as a new pattern. These 288 patterns, and any that you design using them as a starting point, can also be used on the other Brother or KnitKing electronic knitting machines.

There is a mode option for using the PPD120 with the KH900 Knitting Machine. In fact, users with a KH900 have to use a Cartridge III.

There are better colours in the Set Colour Option and you can save patterns with 3 colours in a row on the Cartridge III.

In the variations screen the Cartridge III has an extra option called Rotation, which allows you to rotate your design or part of the design through 90° (that is, turn your design on its side).

Cartridge III has a self tutoring facility, so you can read help screens while using the cartridge, by pressing the 0 button.

The Cartridge III can be used without a PPD for storing stitch patterns with the Brother KH270, KH900, KH965, KH965i and the KH970 (KnitKing CompuKnit Bulky, V and 5 Star) Knitting Machines, which all have cartridge ports.

OTHER CARTRIDGES

Stitch Pattern Cartridge Extras 
This cartridge contains all the 878 stitch patterns shown in the Brother Punchcard Pattern Book Volume 5. These patterns all have a maximum stitch repeat of 24 stitches as they were originally designed for punchcard knitting machines. A PPD110 or PPD120 is needed to use this cartridge with the Brother KH940 and KH950i Knitting Machines.

Lace Cartridge
This cartridge contains the software needed for you to be able to design lace stitch patterns using a PPD.

If you have an understanding of lace, you can create your own designs and the Lace Cartridge will transpose your lace image into a lace format for using on your knitting machine.

Multi Colour Cartridge
The Multi Colour Cartridge is exclusively for creating multicolour skip stitch patterns (3 colours) and multi colour rib patterns (3 colour jacquard). You can use 3 colours in one row and 4 colours in one pattern. These stitch patterns can be used with Brother KH270, KH900, KH930, KH940, KH950i, KH965, KH965i and KH970 and KnitKing Compuknit Bulky, Compuknit III, Compuknit IV, Compuknit Vcx and Compuknit 5 Star knitting machines.

Blank or Empty Cartridge
This cartridge has no patterns stored inside. It is only for use with the electronic knitting machines that take a cartridge, i.e. KH270, KH965, KH965i and KH970 (KnitKing CompuKnit Bulky, V and 5 Star). It cannot be used with a PPD and is only used for saving patterns and reloading them into you knitting machine.

Design System Cartridge
This cartridge is used with a PPD to design patterns and garment blocks only for use with a Brother CK35 Electronic Knitting Machine.


----------



## Weegie

Maryknits513 said:


> The PPD will not work with digital television sets. It needs an older analog set.
> 
> I've got an old TV looking for a new home.
> 
> :thumbup:


I must be lucky (for once)....mine does!
Oops...just noticed this is an old thread and I already said that! I'll be okay!!


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines

Here in the UK analogue TV signals have only been turned off recently, so the Digital TVs that I have used have all got analogue tuners as well. I think that many, if not all, of the Digital flat screen TVs sold in the UK in recent years will have both analogue and digital tuners.

In the future the TV manufacturers might stop including analogue tuners in their TVs for the UK market, but hopefully not for some time to come.

If, or when, that happens, I will be sure to make sure I keep a TV with an analogue tuner for using with PPDs.


----------



## Daeanarah

I have several old analog television sets. I prefer them over the newer ones because I can dust the screen and not worry about scratching the screen which breaks the lcd costing upwards of $100 plus dependent upon make/model of lcd/led tv set.

Rhyanna


----------



## LeeAnn56

if I buy img2track by Davi Works which works with my KH965i and the cable would I still need to buy PPD120 as the lady here is asking $225 Can....seem like a lot for something that old


----------



## KateWood

you won't need a ppd with i2t.


----------



## LeeAnn56

is i2t. a good program? because I was looking at garment designer but it is very expensive


----------



## suedenie

Hi, Don't know the difference between the two, but I have the PPD 120 and wouldn't be without it. I used to know, but wouldn't want to give you false info. It could be something to do with the 555 stitch patterns that are stored in the Brother electronic Knitting machine. I'm going to have to read up on this subject now, you've got me wondering. I'm sure someone will help you. Sue


----------



## Maryknits513

LeeAnn56 said:


> is i2t. a good program? because I was looking at garment designer but it is very expensive


Garment Designer only does garments. You need Stitch Painter to do what Img2trk or Design A Knit does.

Garment Designer and DAK have "expensive" price tags. However, when you consider the savings from not having to buy any more garment or stitch patterns, they are VERY reasonable. I have both, buying DAK in 2000 and getting GD (a Christmas present) in 2010.


----------



## KateWood

LeeAnn56 said:


> is i2t. a good program? because I was looking at garment designer but it is very expensive


do you have a link to garment designer?


----------



## Maryknits513

KateWood said:


> do you have a link to garment designer?


Cochenille website: http://www.cochenille.com


----------



## Lise Paauw

I know this is an old post but can someone answer a few questions
I have a Brother 970.

1) What I want to know is can the “extra stitch pattern cartridge” be use by itself by inserting it in the knitting machine without using a PPD120 or other software.
All I am looking for is for the extra patterns that I can chose and knit.

2) are the other cartridges example “lace” work the same.
Tks


----------



## Peppie

Look on page 83 of your manual this will answer your question.


----------



## jaysclark

Lise Paauw said:


> I know this is an old post but can someone answer a few questions
> I have a Brother 970.
> 
> 1) What I want to know is can the "extra stitch pattern cartridge" be use by itself by inserting it in the knitting machine without using a PPD120 or other software.
> All I am looking for is for the extra patterns that I can chose and knit.
> 
> 2) are the other cartridges example "lace" work the same.
> Tks


The lace cartridge is blank, but formatted for you to add lace patterns


----------



## Lise Paauw

jaysclark said:


> The lace cartridge is blank, but formatted for you to add lace patterns


Thank you very much for the info.????


----------



## charmknits

Lise Paauw said:


> I know this is an old post but can someone answer a few questions
> I have a Brother 970.
> 
> 1) What I want to know is can the "extra stitch pattern cartridge" be use by itself by inserting it in the knitting machine without using a PPD120 or other software.
> All I am looking for is for the extra patterns that I can chose and knit.
> 
> 2) are the other cartridges example "lace" work the same.
> Tks


What is on Stitch Pattern Cartridge III? Is there a document that shows the patterns?


----------



## Lise Paauw

charmknits said:


> What is on Stitch Pattern Cartridge III? Is there a document that shows the patterns?


Unfortunately I do not know, hopefully someone can answer that.


----------



## jaysclark

charmknits said:


> What is on Stitch Pattern Cartridge III? Is there a document that shows the patterns?


It has SWI and II and the 270 patterns. It came with the PPD 120


----------



## charmknits

jaysclark said:


> It has SWI and II and the 270 patterns. It came with the PPD 120


I have downloaded and printed SW I and II but what are the 270 pattern?


----------



## KateWood

The patterns for the Bulky Electronic KH270


----------



## little52

not sure but just bought the ppd120 now all i have to do is learn how to use it


----------

